# ati-driver > 8.41 black screen and freeze

## sebv

Hello,

I try to update my ati-drivers to 8.433 or 8.42 from 8.41 but I have some trouble I can't understand....

Currently my config (a laptop ati mobility HD2600) work fine with ati-driver-8.41 i install with a little portage overlay.

I use Xorg-server 1.3 and a 64 bit gentoo-kernel-2.6.22-r9 (GL accel work fine)

my xorg.conf (graphics parts and AIGLX is off (turning on dont change anything as we can think and no result on changing composite value)) :

```

Section "Extensions"

        Option "Composite" "enable"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "glx"

        Load  "GLcore"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "dri"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        Load  "freetype"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

        Option      "VendorName" "QDS"

        Option      "ModelName" "LCD on internal LVDS 3f"

        Option      "DPMS" "true"

        #DisplaySize 331 201

        #DisplaySize 542 406

        DisplaySize 444.5 277.8

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "aticonfig-Device[0]"

        Driver      "fglrx"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

        Option      "VideoOverlay" "on"

        Option      "DRI" "true"

        #Option      "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "aticonfig-Screen[0]"

        Device     "aticonfig-Device[0]"

        Monitor    "aticonfig-Monitor[0]"

        DefaultDepth     24

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

        Group        "video"

        Mode         0666

EndSection

```

So when I try to start X the screen start to change but stay black and then nothing respond so I must press reset (Same problem with 8.42 and 8.43). 

When I reboot my message.log contain (before the part of the last boot):

```

.....

.....

Dec  2 15:23:11 sebv4 ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

Dec  2 15:23:13 sebv4 [fglrx] Reserve Block - 0 offset =  0Xfffc000 length = 0X4000

Dec  2 15:23:13 sebv4 [fglrx] Reserve Block - 1 offset =  0X0 length = 0X1000000

Dec  2 15:23:13 sebv4 [fglrx] Reserve Block - 2 offset =  0Xff7b000 length = 0X80000

Dec  2 15:23:14 sebv4 [fglrx] interrupt source 60000001 successfully enabled

Dec  2 15:23:14 sebv4 [fglrx] enable ID = 0x00000006

Dec  2 15:23:14 sebv4 [fglrx] Receive enable interrupt message with irqEnableMask: 60000001

Dec  2 15:23:14 sebv4 [fglrx] interrupt source 00000040 successfully enabled

Dec  2 15:23:14 sebv4 [fglrx] enable ID = 0x00000007

Dec  2 15:23:14 sebv4 [fglrx] Receive enable interrupt message with irqEnableMask: 00000040

Dec  2 15:23:14 sebv4 [fglrx] interrupt source ff00002c successfully enabled

Dec  2 15:23:14 sebv4 [fglrx] enable ID = 0x00000008

Dec  2 15:23:14 sebv4 [fglrx] Receive enable interrupt message with irqEnableMask: ff00002c

Dec  2 15:23:14 sebv4 [fglrx] interrupt source ff00002d successfully enabled

Dec  2 15:23:14 sebv4 [fglrx] enable ID = 0x00000009

Dec  2 15:23:14 sebv4 [fglrx] Receive enable interrupt message with irqEnableMask: ff00002d

Dec  2 15:23:14 sebv4 [fglrx] interrupt source 20000400 successfully enabled

Dec  2 15:23:14 sebv4 [fglrx] enable ID = 0x0000000A

Dec  2 15:23:14 sebv4 [fglrx] Receive enable interrupt message with irqEnableMask: 20000400

```

after crash, my xorg.0.log contain  :

```

X Window System Version 1.3.0

Release Date: 19 April 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 1.3

Build Operating System: UNKNOWN

Current Operating System: Linux sebv4 2.6.22-gentoo-r9 #2 SMP PREEMPT Sun Dec 2 13:01:50 CET 2007 x86_64

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib64/xorg/modules"

(**) Option "BlankTime" "7"

(**) Option "StandbyTime" "13"

(**) Option "SuspendTime" "20"

(**) Option "OffTime" "30"

(**) Option "AIGLX" "on"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (Connection refused)

(II) No APM support in BIOS or kernel

(II) Loader magic: 0x7b27a0

(II) Module ABI versions:

        X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.3

        X.Org Video Driver: 1.2

        X.Org XInput driver : 0.7

        X.Org Server Extension : 0.3

        X.Org Font Renderer : 0.5

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libpcidata.so

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(--) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,2a00 card 103c,30c5 rev 0c class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,2a01 card 0000,0000 rev 0c class 06,04,00 hdr 01

.....

.....

(II) Intel Bridge workaround enabled

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,40), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x100000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x001c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00004400 - 0x000044ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x00004800 - 0x000048ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00004c00 - 0x00004cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xe4400000 - 0xe44fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x10000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 8: bridge is at (0:28:0), (0,8,8), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 16: bridge is at (0:28:1), (0,16,16), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 16 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xe4000000 - 0xe40fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 40: bridge is at (0:28:4), (0,40,40), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 40 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00002000 - 0x000020ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

....

....

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(**) AIGLX enabled

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/extensions//libxtrap.so

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org Server Extension

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts//libfreetype.so

(II) Module freetype: vendor="X.Org Foundation & the After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/fonts//libtype1.so

(II) Module type1: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.2

        Module class: X.Org Font Renderer

        ABI class: X.Org Font Renderer, version 0.5

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers//fglrx_drv.so

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

        compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.43.2

        Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "synaptics"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//synaptics_drv.so

(II) Module synaptics: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "keyboard"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//keyboard_drv.so

(II) Module keyboard: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.2

        Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

        ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 0.7

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version Identifier:8.43.2

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Release Identifier: UNSUPPORTED-8.433

(II) ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Build Date: Nov  9 2007 21:19:50

(--) Chipset Supported AMD Graphics Processor (0x9581) found

(II) AMD Video driver is running on a device belonging to a group targeted for t

his release

(II) AMD Video driver is signed

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [1] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

.....

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) fglrx(0): === [atiddxPreInit] === begin, [x]

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libvgahw.so

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) fglrx(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) fglrx(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(II) fglrx(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

(==) fglrx(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) fglrx(0): Option "dri" "true"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "VideoOverlay" "on"

(**) fglrx(0): Option "DPMS" "true"

(==) fglrx(0): RGB weight 888

(II) fglrx(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for I is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Gamma Correction for II is 0x06419064

(==) fglrx(0): Buffer Tiling is ON

(--) fglrx(0): Chipset: "ATI Mobility Radeon HD 2600" (Chipset = 0x9581)

(--) fglrx(0): (PciSubVendor = 0x103c, PciSubDevice = 0x30c5)

(--) fglrx(0): board vendor info: third party graphics adapter - NOT original AT

I

(--) fglrx(0): Linear framebuffer (phys) at 0xd0000000

(--) fglrx(0): MMIO registers at 0xe4400000

(==) fglrx(0): ROM-BIOS at 0x000c0000

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libint10.so

(II) Module int10: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) fglrx(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.1.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(II) fglrx(0): VESA BIOS detected

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Version 3.0

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE Total Mem: 16384 kB

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM: ATI ATOMBIOS

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Software Rev: 10.56

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Vendor: (C) 1988-2005, ATI Technologies Inc.

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product: M76

(II) fglrx(0): VESA VBE OEM Product Rev: 01.00

(II) fglrx(0): ATI Video BIOS revision 9 or later detected

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so

(II) Module fglrxdrm: vendor="FireGL - ATI Technologies Inc."

        compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 8.43.2

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(--) fglrx(0): VideoRAM: 262144 kByte, Type: DDR3

(II) fglrx(0): PCIE card detected

(--) fglrx(0): Using per-process page tables (PPPT) as GART.

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"(II) Module already built-in

(II) fglrx(0): Connected Display1: LCD on internal LVDS [lvds]

(II) fglrx(0): Display1 EDID data ---------------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer: QDS  Model: 3f  Serial#: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Year: 2005  Week: 0

(II) fglrx(0): EDID Version: 1.3

(II) fglrx(0): Digital Display Input

(II) fglrx(0): Max H-Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 33  vert.: 20

(II) fglrx(0): Gamma: 2.20

(II) fglrx(0): No DPMS capabilities specified; RGB/Color Display

(II) fglrx(0): First detailed timing is preferred mode

(II) fglrx(0): redX: 0.566 redY: 0.330   greenX: 0.308 greenY: 0.553

(II) fglrx(0): blueX: 0.158 blueY: 0.143   whiteX: 0.312 whiteY: 0.328

(II) fglrx(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) fglrx(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) fglrx(0): clock: 119.0 MHz   Image Size:  331 x 207 mm

(II) fglrx(0): h_active: 1680  h_sync: 1728  h_sync_end 1760 h_blank_end 1840 h_

border: 0

(II) fglrx(0): v_active: 1050  v_sync: 1053  v_sync_end 1059 v_blanking: 1080 v_

border: 0

(II) fglrx(0):  QUANTADISPLAY

(II) fglrx(0):  QD15AL013

(II) fglrx(0): EDID (in hex):

(II) fglrx(0):  00ffffffffffff0044933f0000000000

(II) fglrx(0):  000f0103802114780a2ea091544e8d28

(II) fglrx(0):  24505400000001010101010101010101

(II) fglrx(0):  0101010101017c2e90a0601a1e403020

(II) fglrx(0):  36004bcf100000180000000f0006320c

(II) fglrx(0):  78011402141e8c021900000000fe0051

(II) fglrx(0):  55414e5441444953504c4159000000fe

(II) fglrx(0):  0051443135414c3031330a2020200081

(II) fglrx(0): End of Display1 EDID data --------------------

(II) fglrx(0): Primary Controller - LCD on internal LVDS

(II) fglrx(0): Internal Desktop Setting: 0x00000001

(==) fglrx(0): Qbs disabled

(==) fglrx(0): FAST_SWAP disabled

(==) fglrx(0):  PseudoColor visuals disabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(==) fglrx(0): Center Mode is disabled

(==) fglrx(0): TMDS coherent mode is enabled

(II) fglrx(0): Total of 14 modes found for primary display.

(--) fglrx(0): Virtual size is 1680x1050 (pitch 0)

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1680x1050": 119.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.7 kHz, 60.

0 Hz

(II) fglrx(0): Modeline "1680x1050"  119.00  1680 1728 1760 1840  1050 1053 1059

 1080 +hsync +vsync

(**) fglrx(0): *Mode "1280x1024": 119.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 64.7 kHz, 60.

0 Hz

.....

        compiled for 1.3.0, module version = 1.2.0

        ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 1.2

(==) fglrx(0): HPV inactive

(**) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(II) Loading sub module "fglrxdrm"

(II) LoadModule: "fglrxdrm"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/linux//libfglrxdrm.so

(II) fglrx(0): Depth moves disabled by default

(==) fglrx(0): Capabilities: 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): CapabilitiesEx: 0x00000000

(==) fglrx(0): cpuFlags: 0x8000001d

(==) fglrx(0): OpenGL ClientDriverName: "fglrx_dri.so"

(**) fglrx(0): ATI GART size: 256 MB

(II) fglrx(0): [pcie] 258048 kB allocated

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM buffer queue setup: nbufs = 100 bufsize = 65536

(==) fglrx(0): UseFastTLS=0

(==) fglrx(0): BlockSignalsOnLock=1

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] 0   0       0xe4400000 - 0xe440ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

.....

(II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 7.1.x.y with x.y >= 0.0

(II) fglrx(0): detected X.org 7.1.0.0

(II) Loading extension ATIFGLRXDRI

(II) fglrx(0): doing DRIScreenInit

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: Searching for BusID PCI:1:0:0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns 8

drmOpenByBusid: drmGetBusid reports

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card1

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenByBusid: drmOpenMinor returns -19

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card2

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

........................

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 8, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] DRM interface version 1.0

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] created "fglrx" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0x2000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0x2000 to 0x2b231cbbc000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0x3000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit done

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Version Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Name: fglrx

(II) fglrx(0):     Version: 8.43.2

(II) fglrx(0):     Date: Nov  9 2007

(II) fglrx(0):     Desc: ATI FireGL DRM kernel module

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module version matches driver.

(II) fglrx(0): Kernel Module Build Time Information:

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel UTS_RELEASE:        2.6.22-gentoo-r9

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel MODVERSIONS:        yes

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel __SMP__:            yes

(II) fglrx(0):     Build-Kernel PAGE_SIZE:          0x1000

(II) fglrx(0): [drm] register handle = 0x00004000

(II) fglrx(0): Interrupt handler installed at IRQ 16.

(II) fglrx(0): Exposed events to the /proc interface

(II) fglrx(0): DRI initialization successfull!

(II) fglrx(0): FBADPhys: 0xc0000000 FBMappedSize: 0x01001400

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM initialized for area (0,0)-(1728,2428)

(II) fglrx(0): FBMM auto alloc for area (0,0)-(1728,1050) (front color buffer -

assumption)

(II) fglrx(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1728 x 1378

(==) fglrx(0): Backing store disabled

(II) Loading extension FGLRXEXTENSION

(II) Loading extension ATITVOUT

(**) fglrx(0): DPMS enabled

(**) fglrx(0): Textured Video is enabled.

(II) LoadModule: "glesx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules//glesx.so

(II) Module glesx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

        compiled for 7.1.0, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 0.3

(II) Loading extension GLESX

(II) fglrx(0): GLESX enableFlags = 26

(**) fglrx(0): Option "XaaNoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

(II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

        Screen to screen bit blits

        Solid filled rectangles

        Solid Horizontal and Vertical Lines

        Driver provided ScreenToScreenBitBlt replacement

        Driver provided FillSolidRects replacement

(II) fglrx(0): GLESX is enabled

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "VendorName" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "ModelName" is not used

(II) fglrx(0): X context handle = 0x1

(II) fglrx(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering enabled

[atiddx] ASYNCIO init succeed!

Receive enable interrupt ret message

...irqEnableMask: 60000001

...dwIRQEnableId: 00000006

Receive enable interrupt ret message

...irqEnableMask: 00000040

...dwIRQEnableId: 00000007

Receive enable interrupt ret message

...irqEnableMask: ff00002c

...dwIRQEnableId: 00000008

Receive enable interrupt ret message

...irqEnableMask: ff00002d

...dwIRQEnableId: 00000009

Receive enable interrupt ret message

...irqEnableMask: 20000400

...dwIRQEnableId: 0000000a

(II) fglrx(0): Finished Initialize PPLIB!

(II) fglrx(0): Enable the clock gating

(==) fglrx(0): Silken mouse enabled

(==) fglrx(0): Using hardware cursor

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension XAccessControlExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

```

Thanks in advance for your ideas.

PS : I want to come back to nvidia.....   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## sebv

Ok I found a solution.

 * I change my SLAB allocator to default SLAB (i d'ont know why I put SLUB)

 * And active I2O support

 *I comment the line "load glx" in xorg.conf

 * And I link /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 to libGL.so insteed of the default link to xorg libGL.so.1

I don't have time to test each of this to know if only one is suffisent but now it work.

Thanks.

----------

## ian!

I've got similar issues with my HP 8510p notebook (Ati 2600HD) but only if on power when starting X. When running on batteries X starts fine.

Anyways. I was not able to fix this yet. Also your tips did not work for me. Any other ideas?

----------

